# Wheel pins For Craftsman 536.881800



## drewgost (Jan 24, 2016)

I am looking for the pins that hold the wheels in place on the axle shaft. According to the manual they are part numbers "577015 1/4-20x1.75 HH bolt" and a "73842 Klik Pin .25x1.38Dia"

My question is are these "Shear Pins or just basic hardware?

Thanks,


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Regular how bolts will do it, but they might shear after years od hard use. Ethier grade 5, or grade 8 will last longer. The softer bolts might save some other system parts, chains, clutch/drive rubber disk. Others will add comments.
Sid


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The 577015 or 577015M or 577015MA are all the same part and don't look to be a shear bolt. In almost all cases the wheels are going to slip long before they can put any sever strain on the drive components.
You might want to go with stainless steel bolts (hardware or big box store) just to make removal easier in the coming years and it's always good to remove the wheel yearly and smear some fresh grease on the axle so the hubs don't rust/seize to the axle stub.

.


----------

